# Hello boys



## Peglegadam (Nov 12, 2008)

I am Paul Adam, I have big porky legs, looking forwards to using this forum, don't backchat me either!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit of an old post to drag up but Welcome all the same


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

johngarcia said:


> Peglegadam said:
> 
> 
> > I am Paul Adam, I have big porky legs, looking forwards to using this [b]forum[/b], don't backchat me either!
> ...


The more eagle eyed of us will of course spot JohnGarcia is posting links to spam websites within the quoted text - reported!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The more eagle eyed of us will of course spot JohnGarcia is posting links to spam websites within the quoted text - reported!


Hi Bart, Well spotted, I've removed all the links, Accs & posts. Let me know if I've missed any. Will now remove the reports.
Thanks, Hoggy.


----------

